

Looks Like “Google +1″ Was Just Accidentally Revealed - EJE
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/07/google-plus-one-pic/ 

======
yuvadam
Huh?

What exactly are we looking at? A very generic-looking toolbar which might or
might not be related to so-called "Google +1"?

TechCrunch looking for cheap publicity based on, well, nothing.

~~~
zyb09
Yeah after looking at it for a couple minutes, trying hard to figure out
what's so special about a Google News screenshot, I came to the conclusion
they all must be getting exited about a "Share"-Button? This whole thing would
be far less interesting without the big red CONFIDENTIAL letters.

~~~
Seth_Kriticos
I think what got to the author was that it looks more like an app menu, and
less like a bunch of html links (compared to the current state).

I think it's cute, but I'm also easily impressed by shiny UI things.

Loop and Google+1 seem to be the current designations of their social
developments.

Edit: the fonts were changed too. I hope they'll remember to keep
accessibility in mind.

------
alastair
I subscribe to the idea that the eventual evolution of social networks is
"openness" (eg, fb will either be killed by an open 'social protocol' or or be
forced to open itself).

Google's strategy shouldn't be another social network, or a closed social
layer atop their current properties. They should invest heavily in the
technologies that would kill fb and open them up, completely - opensocial,
diaspora, etc.

------
manish
I would love to see someone compete with FB to prevent it from becoming a
total monopoly. Having said that, it is really difficult to believe that
google can do that, based on the last few new products from google.

~~~
MPSimmons
If Google really wants to succeed at organizing that segment of the world's
information, it should write a facebook app that ties in to your (and your
friends') account info.

If you could sync your information on FB and other social networking sites to
Google so that it knows the relationship outright, I think they could give you
much more useful information.

------
storborg
Google invents the Facebook/Twitter/etc share button, and somehow this is the
#1 story?

------
inrev
I don't get the "accidentally" part. Somebody inside Google shared a
screenshoot of something they should hane not...

Anyway, I don't see much of a product here.

~~~
aquadoctorbob
Terrible redaction job by the editor, too... that blur might as well not be
there.

~~~
muppetman
When I've posted this sort of thing before, I totally erase the text that's
there, put different (wrong) text there and then do a terrible job of blurring
it.

Just to annoy people like yourself!

Probably a bit mean, but I like to make these things a bit more interesting.

Anyway my point is that could easily be what's happened here, you don't know
it's really a bad job.

------
elliottcarlson
From the very limited information and a screenshot of a small portion of what
is to be Google+1 - my opinion is that it isn't meant to be a social network
in the sense of Twitter or Facebook, but more a social sharing service like
Digg or Reddit - if this is the case, there could be potential from both a
centralization point (they already have the links and content and ranking and
everything) as well as a identity control point with knowing more about what
you like and dislike based on your sharing trends.

From that perspective I think it's a pretty interesting reveal..

------
lawfulfalafel
On a slight tangent, I really love Google simply because they are a search
engine. I mean how easy is it for us to start using Bing? We could do it
instantaneously. Google could easily start hemorrhaging users, and every day
their engineers fight their best to prevent that from happening. I just love
how these smart-ass people obviously enjoy trying to tackle tough problems
while creating a business that depends on happy customers (at least that's my
idolized opinion of them).

Although Google wants to create a social graph of it's own, I hope they don't
let it go to their heads. That is false land that they are seeking to claim.

------
scorpion032
I would have expected the following google reply:

"While we don’t typically comment on confidential matters, we do believe that
social initiatives are important to the future of the company,"

Reference: <http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/09/google-pay-hike/>

------
joakin
I dont really see how is this amazing or interesting...

Its just a toolbar, nothing important has been leaked, and also to me it looks
like a leak with marketing purposes, to make us start hearing about the google
product and wait for it with more anxiety.

------
ggordan
I hope Google get +1 right.

And all I got from this article is how beautiful Google is looking these days.

------
thedjpetersen
I don't understand why Google would need to build a new social network when
they already have orkut...

~~~
Seth_Kriticos
Sure, but nobody know that, nobody is actually in it and it has a weird name.

It also fails to present an immediate usefulness that would lure people.

On the other hand, most people already have a regular Google account, so if
they manage to push some social integration in there which a less crappy name
(ok, that's a personal opinion, but I think loop sounds much smoother), then
they might get a chance to get a foothold in the segment.

Something like a cross service interface with other social networks would be
of course the real launcher, but that will be a long and bloody way, as we saw
in recent history.

~~~
PakG1
Man, everyone keeps dumping on the name of Orkut, but nobody seems to know
it's the surname of the guy who originally wrote it before Google scooped him
up. So everyone who dumps on Orkut as a product name also accidentally dumps
on his family name. Even if they don't mean it, that must totally suck. :(

~~~
thisisblurry
It's actually his first name :x

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orkut_B%C3%BCy%C3%BCkk%C3%B6kte...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orkut_B%C3%BCy%C3%BCkk%C3%B6kten)

------
kiriappeee
I found this (if true) to be an interesting concept which I blogged about. Or
you could just go through the comments sections over tech crunch.

[http://techstopmuse.blogspot.com/2010/12/google-1-unraveling...](http://techstopmuse.blogspot.com/2010/12/google-1-unraveling-
mystery.html)

gist of it is, its their own way of entering the social graph/search space and
their way of telling facebook to stay off their space.

~~~
ErrantX
Hmm. Facebook iterating into full on search (and not just product
recommendations from friends, which might be possible) is a vastly more
difficult task than Google finding a way to enter the social market (where
they have a small foothold anyway).

I highly doubt this will be a generic button to share to your other social
networks; that would be a poor product choice from their perspective.

~~~
kiriappeee
Well I'm wondering what else it could possibly be. This was all formulated
with the name kept in mind as well. Google +1. If that is correct then
everything is about +1ing what you find on the web. Or this could just be an
elegant hoax. But given that it is Tech crunch they are pretty much the best
at grabbing leaks.

By the way, just to point out one thing, I'm not entirely sure either task, FB
iterating into full on search and Google entering the social market is simpler
than the other. But yes Google already has its very firm foothold in search.
But then again you might not be considering that Bing could easily partner up
with FB is the past trends are anything to go by. In which case Google should
be doing there best to come up with something special.

And question. Why exactly would it be a poor product choice? I'm basing my
thinking on the design of rockmelt, it has the share button and the friend
edges which basically let you watch your twitter feeds and chat with fb
friends from the browser. I hid the friend edges when demoing the software,
wanted to save it for the final blow. I tell you I could have left with the
share button and they would have thought it was a pretty neat idea.

That is obviously not a majority vote but it might be an indicator that the
share button is cooler than we think. Although yes. With all the hype that was
surrounding Google Me... This does feel like a kick in the head.

~~~
ErrantX
Rockmelt is a browser; it is apathetic which social site you want to use. That
you are using one is a plus for them :)

For Google acting as a clearing house for social data is fine.. but even
better, have your own social graph which, linked with search data is
incredibly valuable to them.

Google have wanted their own social graph for a long time now - I don't think
they would drop that lightly.

